# Tecumseh H35 - head gasket and rings?



## RlxdN10sity (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a Tecumseh H35 engine on an old tiller. I noticed that there is a small amount of oil surrounding one of the head bolts and when I look around the head gasket in one spot I notice some more oil. I am thinking that I must have cracked rings and a head gasket and/or warped head. Does this sound right to you guys?
If this is the diagnosis I would appreciate help putting together a materials list.
Off the top of my head I think I would need the following:
Head
Head gasket
Rings
Gaskets for block which will be disturbed in the process of removing piston for ring replacement.

Also, what is the likelyhood of the block being warped rather than the head? Should I have the block planed for this repair?

Thanks.


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

Maybe just blown head gasket,before I'd get too far into it I'd check to see if you have alot of oil on top of piston when you pull head. Have you checked compression?


----------



## RlxdN10sity (Mar 4, 2009)

No I have not checked compression. I do not have the proper tools to check it. What do I need, some sort of guage and fitting to go in the spark plug socket? I thought that the rings must be cracked in order to allow enough oil on the top side of the piston that it would be vsible around that head bolt as well as at the head/block seam.

Should I have posted this thread in the 4 cycle repair forum?


----------



## RlxdN10sity (Mar 4, 2009)

I have gone ahead and re-posted this thread in the repair forum, I could not figure out how to contact a moderator to move it for me.


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

If you didn't live so far away, I'd let you use my compression guage.


----------

